# Uniform-mounted cameras



## mariomike (31 Jul 2019)

From Dallas. There is so much wrong here, from the police to the paramedics. The video should be used as a teaching tool in every  paramedic program. The paramedics just inject a heavy sedative into the guy. So much simpler than checking if he has a pulse or is breathing. ABCs are for amateurs.

Warning: this video may be disturbing to sensitive viewers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c-E_i8Q5G0

And municipal taxpayers wonder why their property taxes are so high after the lawsuits are paid off.


----------

